# Food Safety News - 12/15/2021 Food safety auditors are crucial to our food system – and we need more of them



## daveomak.fs (Dec 15, 2021)

*Food safety auditors are crucial to our food system – and we need more of them*
By Guest Contributor on Dec 15, 2021 12:05 am
– Opinion – By Erica Sheward Director, Global Food Safety Initiative at The Consumer Goods Forum At the heart of equitable and sustainable food systems is food safety. Everyone has the right to access safe and nutritious food yet an estimated 600 million people each year fall ill after eating contaminated food, and foodborne diseases... Continue Reading


*UK local authorities still face uncertainty as COVID pandemic continues*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 15, 2021 12:03 am
There are signs that local authorities are getting back on track with food work amid the pandemic but there is still large uncertainty, according to the Food Standards Agency (FSA). A report at the FSA’s business committee meeting this past week gave an update on how authorities are managing COVID-19 tasks with food inspections as... Continue Reading


*Danish pork main source of Salmonella infections*
By News Desk on Dec 15, 2021 12:01 am
Danish pork replaced travel abroad as the main source of Salmonella infections in 2020, according to figures from the Technical University of Denmark’s National Food Institute. Danes travelled far less this past year because of COVID-19 restrictions, so going abroad was linked to just less than 20 percent of 614 Salmonella cases. Normally, about half... Continue Reading


*Frozen corn recalled in Canada; may be linked to foodborne illness outbreak*
By News Desk on Dec 14, 2021 06:52 pm
Canadian officials are reporting a recall of frozen corn that is part of a Salmonella outbreak investigation, but no other details on the outbreak are posted. The recall, made by New Alasko Limited Partnership for Alasko brand IQF (individually quick frozen) whole kernel corn, is underway because of testing by the Canadian Food Inspection Agency.... Continue Reading


*Taylor Farms salad kit recalled in Canada because government found Salmonella*
By News Desk on Dec 14, 2021 02:21 pm
Taylor Fresh Foods Inc. is recalling Taylor Farms brand “Maple Bourbon” chopped salad kits because of possible Salmonella contamination. This recall was triggered by Canadian Food Inspection Agency test results. The recalled product has been sold in British Columbia, Alberta, Saskatchewan, Manitoba, and Ontario and may have been distributed in other provinces and territories. Recalled... Continue Reading


----------

